# Cooling tower, fire lines etc...



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

So I need some assistance once again... I'm working on the water pipes from the cooling towers, as shown on the photo. Anyone have a clue on where these water lines will end up? After some research many refineries have these turquoise colored pipes heading straight underground. Second issue are the fire lines. Big_ED posted some great pictures for me on my last thread of some storage tanks. They had RED pipping all across them. Does anyone have an idea of where these fire suppresent pipping start? ( are they ran from a building, complex or water tanks?) Are they ran to all structures or only certain ones as well?


----------



## HRDROKN (Oct 30, 2012)

Generally the red fire water piping will go to a location where water and foam cam be mixed. Some tank farms provide hookups a safe distance by the access road and some have pump houses. Foam comes in small totes or 55 gallon drums and is mixed at a specified ratio through an eductor.

Cooling water from the bottom of the towers go to a pump then underground and provide cooling water to heat exchangers throughout the refinery. The water then returns to the top of the tower to do it all over again.


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, I'm going to run the water pipping from the cooling towards underground, and I like the idea of having a small pump house in between the fire suppresent pipping as well. Should the fire suppresant lines be ran to all structures or only a select few?


----------



## HRDROKN (Oct 30, 2012)

It would be correct to run them to any tank holding oil/fuel. Other storage (bullets and spheres) vessels would not typically have those features. Likewise for colums and reactors.... furnaces could have a similar arrangement (red lines) using steam to snuff the box in case of a tube failure.


----------

